# Cherry Red European #126



## EarlD (Sep 18, 2011)

This is my first European - well, the first one that I didn't destroy anyway.  It's a CSUSA Black TN kit with a Madreperlato Cherry Red blank from Exotic Blanks.  I really like this blank, the light play in it is really great.  Wish the pictures could really show it.

This was reverse painted black, sanded through 12k MM, then the Beall's diamond polish and wax.  

As always, comments and suggestions are welcome.

BTW, I really enjoyed the Atlanta chapter IAP meeting yesterday:  two great demos, lots of super nice pens and a great group of people to spend some time with.

EarlD





















And a closeup:





All boxed up...with no place to go:


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 18, 2011)

Good looking pen. Great job.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very elegant!  It screams class


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep it in the box Earl, that's one that'll sell in a heartbeat! Hell I even want it.


----------



## edavisj316 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice.  Fit & finish are spot on.


----------



## renowb (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Man! That is one nice pen! Smooth as glass! Nice job Earl!


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think it will take very long for that one to find a home. It's absolutely stunning!

You know, of course, as soon as you posted this, EB's servers probably crashed with all the traffic trying to get a stick or two of that great color.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 18, 2011)

Earl what a beautiful pen! Thanks for posting. As soon as I saw your beautiful pen I tried to order some blanks but the website said OUT OF STOCK but I clicked on the notify me box and within 30 minutes they emailed me they were in so I ordered 3 of these blanks from Exotics and can't wait for them to get here. I hope they turn out as well as yours. Thanks again!


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 18, 2011)

sleek.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Sep 18, 2011)

Perfect fit, perfect color combination, great pics! Beautiful work!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 18, 2011)

The black paint really tones down that color!!

Great choice Earl!!  And I agree it takes guts to take a close up of the fit--yours looks perfect---extremely WELL DONE!!

We do have more of this, just not cut---I will do so tonight.

Edit in: Monday ---back in stock.


----------



## boxerman (Sep 18, 2011)

Very sweet pen. Send my way if you can find it a new home LOL.:biggrin:


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice job.  That color is awesome.


----------



## latelearner (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 19, 2011)

What a beauty! And the fit and finish are spectacular. Front page worthy!


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Sep 19, 2011)

Earl.  I really enjoy the simplicity of this pen.  The fit and finish are perfect.  It is very clean and sleek looking.  Good job!

Ryan


----------



## eldee (Sep 19, 2011)

Earl, all of the good adjectives have been used......WOW!


----------



## Tage (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen.  I love that blank.
Just curious....I've seen the little mark that looks like an "A" on some pics of CSUSA's pen clips.  What does it signify?


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 20, 2011)

You out did yourself on this one.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice looking pen.  Almost has a vintage look.


----------



## EarlD (Sep 20, 2011)

Tage said:


> Absolutely beautiful pen.  I love that blank.
> Just curious....I've seen the little mark that looks like an "A" on some pics of CSUSA's pen clips.  What does it signify?



I think some of their "Artisan" line of pens get this mark.

Edit:  I looked at their listing for the European kits and all but the 24k gold have the "A" on the clip - at least in their pictures. All the other platings have it.
Earl


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 21, 2011)

Great job, Earl!  And yes, I believe the small A is the Artisan trademark.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Tage said:


> Absolutely beautiful pen.  I love that blank.
> Just curious....I've seen the little mark that looks like an "A" on some pics of CSUSA's pen clips.  What does it signify?




It signifies "I buy my cigar pens elsewhere" to me.

Other than that, though, I LOVE this pen.  Very sharp looking.  I've never considered turning that sort of style of pen before, but this one just about has me convinced.


----------



## shadrach1944 (Sep 23, 2011)

Great Job Earl, really looks great! absolutely stunning!


----------

